# Should we allow commentary on the price of for sale items; a discussion.



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi all,

I wanted to open a conversation about how we handle for sale ads on GC. We currently do not allow comments on price, though in practice, we don’t allow negative comments on price. And I wonder if that should change?

Phillip Greenspun was an instructor at MIT and also a photography buff when he started Photo.net in 1998 if memory serves. It was a site about photography, gear, and had an active forum. The forum also contained a classified section but it was very different from current internet forums. Folks would actively comment on whether or not the asking price was reasonable. People would point out that you could buy the same item used from a large camera store that would include 30 day return and 90 day warranty. Good deals were highly praised. It seemed to work and help folks, particularly new folks, find an appropriate deal.

There were clearly folks that did not like it. I remember lots of people saying it’s a free market, I can ask what I want. The response to those was ‘this is not Craigslist’ if you want to post stuff for sale, there are plenty of places to do that. Photo.net was a community and part of that was to help folks get fair deals on gear. I think the practice continued until Greenspun sold/stepped away from the site (I’m working on memory here).

So I ask, does it make sense to change the rules around posting commentary in classified ads? Do we want to allow commentary both positive and negative? And if we don’t want negative commentary, should we eliminate all commentary on for sale ads?

I’m providing this only for the discussion. While I have a mild preference for what I’ve proposed, it really doesn’t affect me one way or the other.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## bgreenhouse (Jan 4, 2014)

Interesting. I didn't know we had such a prohibition. I have seen comments on prices being a steal, but - now that I think about it - not the other way around. Might just be our innate politeness?

Either way, as long as there is an unwritten rule to "not be a jerk", I don't have a problem with it. If you genuinely want to sell something you should be open to well-intentioned comments.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

bgreenhouse said:


> I didn't know we had such a prohibition.


From the ol' GC himself.....
"
Read it, learn it, live it

*Rules specific to the For Sale Forum*
................
7) Please do not comment on asking prices
"


----------



## GeorgeMich (Jun 6, 2013)

The issue in my opinion is that you are always going to have certain people that think everything is overpriced unless the seller is giving it away. I don’t think people should be harassed over their asking price. If you don’t like it don’t buy it, simple as that. I’m not sure how productive shitting on someone’s thread is. If it’s crazy high, it will just sit and the market will let that seller know it’s clearly too high. It’s a pretty good forum here, if we open it up to price comments so many f/s threads are going to be derailed needlessly.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

I post nice stuff with a insane asking price and it just gets buried. Id feel warm and fuzzy if my ad garnered ridicule.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

negative attention is still attention.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

"No guitar is worth more that $2000, except the Strat that Hendrix set on fire and then gave to Zappa... that's worth $2100. Canadian." --KapnKrunch 

That said, I made over $10,000 profit on the last three guitars I sold. Not including the store's commission. Do I think they paid too much? Do they think they paid too much? 

Basically none of your friggin business if you aren't buying. 

I endorse the house rules on this.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Agree with KapnCrunch. I've seen things go crazy when you allow people to comment on the price. If you think the price is too high, you can message the seller. But putting it in the ad itself would, I'm sure, cause issues.

*PLEASE keep the present rules*.


----------



## Dewey (10 mo ago)

Could work if people’s emotions wouldn’t become involved.


----------



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

Less rules = better, but I would prefer getting message instead of comment about my asking price.
It is just a common courtesy.

Sometime it is hard to accurately estimate the value and a friendly message
providing info is welcome by me.
That does not mean I will follow the advice.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I’m not in favour. Too many people think that if they can’t afford it then it’s overpriced. I don’t need a bunch of folks who make less money than I do shitting all over my ads. I’ve had this happen before on a few occasions.


----------



## Noodles (12 mo ago)

Though I've yet to pull the trigger I'm in the market for another guitar and have found the Kijiji Alerts really helpful in getting a sense of market pricing. It's not just the posts themselves but the comments too.

I get why comments aren't permitted on classifieds but if a sensible and sensitive policy could be arrived at I certainly would find them useful.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

So... do we all so easily forget flaming that fellow the other week for the 20k strat he listed up?

Seems like everyone knew were they stood on the rules that day. 

What is there to really say about someone's selling price? Charge whatever you want, if there is a fool among us willing to pay it, then there you have it.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

^ Yeah, pretty much.

Limiting comment on sale prices isn't censorship. It's about preventing conflict from griping trolls and making the board mods' jobs easier.. Potential buyers can always use PMs to negotiate (or gripe).


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

bzrkrage said:


> From the ol' GC himself.....
> "
> Read it, learn it, live it
> 
> ...


In all fairness, this ain't the same site anymore.

However, if we can't survive a political forum there's absolutely no way we could survive pricing arguments.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I personally don't see a need for the classified to turn into the complete shit show that would cause. If you don't like a price, look elsewhere. I see stuff I question the price on sit all the time. And other stuff was never in my price range in the first place. So why would I need to comment on that? If anything I'd just PM and make an offer.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

bzrkrage said:


> From the ol' GC himself.....
> "
> Read it, learn it, live it
> 
> ...


Asking is not a firm don’t. They should remove please because with please it’s suggestion.

without the please will make it a rule


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

Be reasonable. Don't flame people or their prices is the intent of the rule.

However, like the Strat thread a week back.. there's a right and wrong way to do things.. There's a reason the thread stayed up as long as it did


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Chito said:


> Agree with KapnCrunch. I've seen things go crazy when you allow people to comment on the price. If you think the price is too high, you can message the seller. But putting it in the ad itself would, I'm sure, cause issues.
> 
> *PLEASE keep the present rules*.


i don’t see an issue with asking about a price if it’s a reasonable offer but kept outside the sight of everyone else. If you want it say “pm sent or pmd”
Same thing if you have questions about pricing .

I think it’s rude and disrespectful to start asking about better prices openly because if one does it they all start. And when that happens it’s hard to tell what the actual price is.

also if something is nice or a good price saying “good price “ can’t be that bad


Dewey said:


> Could work if people’s emotions wouldn’t become involved.


We are talking about this current generation right?
They get upset If you look at them funny, I’ve learnt to grow a set because it makes you look stupid 



Mark Brown said:


> So... do we all so easily forget flaming that fellow the other week for the 20k strat he listed up?
> 
> Seems like everyone knew were they stood on the rules that day.
> 
> What is there to really say about someone's selling price? Charge whatever you want, if there is a fool among us willing to pay it, then there you have it.


yup , I once made a $600 profit on a guitar I got for nothing because the guy said “ I like that I’ll give you $600 I have $300 on me and I can go to the bank for the rest” so he came with the other $300 and it left .

also I had people buy guitars off me for twice of what I actually paid before, people think if it’s not a big name it’s either really rare ,good or trash .

I guess at the end of the day “a fool and their money is soon parted”


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

What if an outside ad is posted on the 'kijiji WTF' thread and that ad happens to belong to a forum member here and everyone starts slagging it?
Should that member be allowed to report it as breaking the rule?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I've seen farmers pay a couple of hundred dollars for an old oil can and almost a thousand for a TOY tractor. Did they pay too much? They looked happy. The wives looked indifferent or amused. 

Go high, guys. Easy enough to go lower.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

laristotle said:


> What if an outside ad is posted on the 'kijiji WTF' thread and that ad happens to belong to a forum member here and everyone starts slagging it?
> Should that member be allowed to report it as breaking the rule?


Nope it’s not a forum posting


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

laristotle said:


> What if an outside ad is posted on the 'kijiji WTF' thread and that ad happens to belong to a forum member here and everyone starts slagging it?
> Should that member be allowed to report it as breaking the rule?


Trouble-maker. 🤣😂😅


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

No.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

People suck. I suspect that most comments on pricing would be from people who aren't even in the market, but just looking to stir up sh!t. No need to clog up the for sale section with posts from sh!t disturbing trolls. If you really want commentary on your asking price, post it on kijiji - lots of helpful souls on there.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

laristotle said:


> What if an outside ad is posted on the 'kijiji WTF' thread and that ad happens to belong to a forum member here and everyone starts slagging it?
> Should that member be allowed to report it as breaking the rule?


I have a cat.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Another problem...
What's unreasonable in the GTA may be a screaming deal in Moose Jaw.

And if I see a Model XYZ for sale at $1500 and I want to buy it but think it's only worth $1100, then I reach out to the seller and say "I'd be willing to pay $1100". Maybe we compromise at $1200.

Now, if I see a Model XYZ for sale at $1500 and I DON'T want to buy it, then what fucking difference does it make what I think it's worth.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I think the wording of the rule could be updated and clarified. Rather than "no commenting", perhaps "no public debate" would be a better choice of words? A positive comment like "this is a great deal" isn't really a debate with the seller. Calling out a price we see as too high is by its nature entering into a debate/negotiation with the seller, which should be kept to private messages.



bgreenhouse said:


> unwritten rule to "not be a jerk"


While I certainly appreciate this sentiment and do my best to adhere to it, having an "unwritten rule" only goes as far as those who are willing to live by it, especially in a medium which is, by its very nature all written. And then there's the concept of what constitutes "being a jerk" on a FS post, which may not be consistent across the site's membership. Overall, a clear ruleset presents some boundaries and we can live with them or choose not to participate under them.


----------



## morepowder (Apr 30, 2020)

I have participated for a long time on another form in a different hobby that also has an equipment exchange. On it there are no comments allowed, only the OP can post on the thread. And that only once every seven days.

Whether it is good or bad, one thing about it is that every ad gets treated the same as it cascades through the pages from the top. Whether you like or hate an ad, when you reply of course it gets taken to the top and everyone else’s ad gets bumped down.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

How about whatever the rule is it’s just enforced consistently?

It’s accepted here to have a bunch of comments saying wow what a price but anything criticizing a price is deleted.

The reason a forum wouldn’t want price comments is because people could collude to influence sale pricing both negatively and positively this way.

It should be one way or the other and not left to the discretion of the admin on whether it’s accepted or not.

TBH I believe there should be no rule, you want to be a shitty and greasy opportunist the membership here should have the right to shame you publicly and warn people away from your $3800 10 year old LP standard(we all know that guy), or we should be allowed to praise a member who consistently offers up items at fair prices in the true spirit of our guitar and little buy/sell community.

i think only people looking to take advantage of others and the trust of this community would feel otherwise.

Not hard to take care of each other if someone was consistently price bitching when unwarranted, just the same as it would be easy to look out for each other and new members from people gouging and inflating used prices to make $$$ off uneducated buyers who feel a sense of trust and guidance from a forum full of experienced players and collectors.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I’d prefer it if the rule stays in place. If you don’t like the price you are free to negotiate or scroll on by.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Current rules are okey as far as i'm concerned. Its only gonna turn into another shitshow if we start commenting openly about prices. Private message the seller to talk about it.


----------



## Pierrafeux (Jul 12, 2012)

Current rules must stay, today you can find all the informations you need on the net for price, specs, etc.......... so if it's too expensive for you well you can go in private discussion and make an offer there.


----------



## hag99 (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't think prices should be discussed in a thread as it tends to get a bit nasty; if you don't like the price, ignore. That said, certain sellers benefit greatly from other members commenting on how great their for sale item looks or what a great deal it is...even when it's not actually a great deal. That also leads to a lot of free bumps, breaking the weekly bumping rule. I don't have a problem with it as it is just a benefit of being an active community member, but it does make the Classifieds a little exclusive at times.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

*MY PRICE IS THE PRICE.*


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Thats why i always pretend to be a midget here.


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

On a watch forum I'm on, classified ads are locked for commenting by everyone except the seller. This might be a nice addition, it's also a vertical scope forum.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

bw66 said:


> I suspect that most comments on pricing would be from people who aren't even in the market, but just looking to stir up sh!t.


Yup. I can find you threads on here where people say "Why is "X" pedal so expensive on the used market?" A cascade of explanations follow which explain why the market is what it is, at which point the OP returns and says "Well, that's dumb I'd rather just buy new/ a different pedal because they aren't that good anyways."


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Okay Player said:


> Yup. I can find you threads on here where people say "Why is "X" pedal so expensive on the used market?" A cascade of explanations follow which explain why the market is what it is, at which point the OP returns and says "Well, that's dumb I'd rather just buy new/ a different pedal because they aren't that good anyways."


 let’s see them?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

crann said:


> On a watch forum I'm on, classified ads are locked for commenting by everyone except the seller. This might be a nice addition, it's also a vertical scope forum.


That really is the way it should be, other than the fact it would remove the ability for us to all gush over sexy gear and that would be sad. 

There goes a perfect world.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

tdotrob said:


> let’s see them?


I didn't say I would. If you want to generate a bunch of heat you're on your own, lol.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Mark Brown said:


> That really is the way it should be, other than the fact it would remove the ability for us to all gush over sexy gear and that would be sad.
> 
> There goes a perfect world.


I’m not sure why it couldn’t just be that people still gush and comment on how nice a guitar is or how killer the specs or color are and just refrain from saying things like “great deal” or “ wow what a price” just the same as they can’t say things like “wow that price is more than new” or “ your a piece of shit scam bag and just bought that here for half that price 5 months ago”

Either have a rule or don’t.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Okay Player said:


> I didn't say I would. If you want to generate a bunch of heat you're on your own, lol.


Meh I’m bored waiting to go to rehearsal


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

tdotrob said:


> I’m not sure why it couldn’t just be that people still gush and comment on how nice a guitar is or how killer the specs or color are and just refrain from saying things like “great deal” or “ wow what a price” just the same as they can’t say things like “wow that price is more than new” or “ your a piece of shit scam bag and just bought that here for half that price 5 months ago”
> 
> Either have a rule or don’t.


I cannot argue with that....


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I can. Some forums are special, like the market or the OT section of any board - so they need different 'rules' to limit human nature that all of us leak like bile.

On public boards, I find general etiquette is what most parents teach their kids: "If you can't say something nice...". The mods of this board have taken that etiquette and chosen it as rule - but specifically in the selling section concerning price.

Unless of course the OP/seller invites comments like "Discussion?" or "Comments?" or "Opinions?" (like this very thread). If that's the case, then all bets are off and they might get a nice comment, but they might also risk a pie in the face.


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

I don't think there is a problem if someone comments on a high price in a way that is not offensive to the seller. There have been times when I have contacted a Reverb or Craigslist seller who has priced an item so far beyond its worth, that it is obvious that person hasn't a clue what the market value of that item. My response would generally sound like this:

"Hello, I noticed your ad for________________, and having years of experience selling gear like this, I wanted to offer my advice to help you sell it, if you don't mind. I have no selfish interest in buying your gear. The market price for this ________________is about $800 less than you are asking. I keep a close watch on market values, and I think you'd have a better chance of selling this item if you dropped your price. Good luck selling it."

One time, I did this for a woman who owned a pawn shop in New Mexico. She had a beat-to-hell Ludwig drumset from the 60's and was asking $4000 for it, missing hardware, hoops, etc. I spoke to her and she was very appreciative. Someone had mistakenly told her they were valuable, and she had no idea of their worth. 

I have never gotten an angry response after doing this. It's usually crickets, or a thank you. One guy on Craigslist is trying to sell a nice champagne sparkle Slingerland snare drum. At first, he didn't list a price at all, just "make an offer." When that didn't work, he listed it at $350. When that didn't work, he relisted it at $450. What was he thinking? If he couldn't sell it at $350, why does he think it'll sell at $450. That's where it is now. I have to wonder about his thought process.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

^ Bob, some buyers (read: most) just can't write eloquently like you when they're heated from seeing a price they don't like.

Many can't contain themselves, can't write notes worth a shit, have terrible diplomacy, or in fact - opposite. Some are clever enough to incorporate double meanings, sarcasm or a backhanded comment into their postings. So to catch them all, the mods throw a blanket on all negative comments. If you want to dump on the seller, use PM.

It's not complicated nor is it a war on free speech. It's just easier to moderate forums, keep things civil and let the seller have a chance at selling his wares no matter how outrageous their price is.


----------



## JBlaze (12 mo ago)

and let the seller have a chance at selling his wares no matter how outrageous their price is. 

seems like another way of saying buyer beware which is all well and good unless you are a member of a group where you don't expect other members to screw you and no one tell you hey you're getting screwed.

My two cents is there should be no comments about price at all.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Now the FS section is becoming a joke. 😠
So much for being serious about this topic. and forum.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

laristotle said:


> Now the FS section is becoming a joke. 😠
> So much for being serious about this topic. and forum.


I was trying to illustrate why perhaps is made more sense that there should be no commentary on peoples ad's, I do think perhaps my approach might not have been the best but I was trying.


----------



## rlord1974 (Nov 7, 2011)

There is no need to allow people to comment on asking prices in someone's for sale ad. A seller is free to ask whatever they want for their property. A potential buyer is free to pay the asking price or to try to negotiate the price with the seller via private messages. Every other opinion (and that's largely what the comments would be, personal opinions) on the asking price is irrelevant.


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

Why comment on the ad itself when you can send a PM to the seller? 
Because OP wants other to read his comment?
Like other have said, we don't need a "Price-Police".


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

We could just mind our own business.

If I'm not even interested in buying the thing, what do I care what the price is? I keep to myself and move on. If it's too high, it won't sell. They'll either lower the price eventually, or sell it to someone willing to pay that much. I'd say, "problem solved", but it was never really a problem for me in the first place. There doesn't seem to be any benefit for me to get involved. 🤷‍♂️

If I'm interested in buying something and I see a price that seems high to me, I make what I think is a reasonable offer. If it's much lower than the selling price, I explain why. If they say no, call me a lowballer, or ignore me, then oh well. I move on with my life.

What are we even discussing here? Why are people so concerned with what other people are selling things for?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

jbealsmusic said:


> We could just mind our own business.
> 
> If I'm not even interested in buying the thing, what do I care what the price is? I keep to myself and move on. If it's too high, it won't sell. They'll either lower the price eventually, or sell it to someone willing to pay that much. I'd say, "problem solved", but it was never really a problem for me in the first place. There doesn't seem to be any benefit for me to get involved. 🤷‍♂️
> 
> ...


I am totally with @jbealsmusic on this topic. I could never have written my own response so eloquently and succinctly.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

BobChuck said:


> Why comment on the ad itself when you can send a PM to the seller?...


Being part of the hypocrisy of human nature, I think it's pretty obvious.

There are those out there that want a public venue for their comments in hopes of gathering a coalition of their peers or by using public pressure to intimidate and muscle the seller into lowering their price - and if not, have the sale fail completely.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I think the current rules work well but I don't buy or sell anymore so my opinion shouldn't count


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Another vote for leave it as is.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

It’s been my observation that it’s generally the same people over pricing things pretty consistently. I’ve come to associate certain names with ridiculous prices and I generally tune them out. Any time spent trying to make them see reason is probably pointless. I can’t see anything positive coming out of allowing price debates in FS threads. Even the best intentioned comments often devolve into some sort confrontation. Plus there is always someone that purposely wants to start shit. If I’m an ill informed potential buyer and I want some advice on the whether the asking price is reasonable….I’ll do some research, ask some people better informed than myself or….start a thread asking for advice.

Personally I wouldn’t want someone talking shit about my item being priced too high in my FS thread so I would avoid doing that to someone else. Treat others as you would like to be treated.


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

Thanks all for the thoughtful discussion, I appreciate it very much.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Status quo for me.


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

FatStrat2 said:


> ^ Bob, some buyers (read: most) just can't write eloquently like you when they're heated from seeing a price they don't like.
> 
> Many can't contain themselves, can't write notes worth a shit, have terrible diplomacy, or in fact - opposite. Some are clever enough to incorporate double meanings, sarcasm or a backhanded comment into their postings. So to catch them all, the mods throw a blanket on all negative comments. If you want to dump on the seller, use PM.
> 
> It's not complicated nor is it a war on free speech. It's just easier to moderate forums, keep things civil and let the seller have a chance at selling his wares no matter how outrageous their price is.


I get it completely. I always have to sit and chill for a minute before replying to an outlandish price online for a piece of gear.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

rlord1974 said:


> There is no need to allow people to comment on asking prices in someone's for sale ad. A seller is free to ask whatever they want for their property. A potential buyer is free to pay the asking price or to try to negotiate the price with the seller via private messages. Every other opinion (and that's largely what the comments would be, personal opinions) on the asking price is irrelevant.


I can't understand why this needs to be even be explained. People can ignore a thread they don't want to read, and they can ignore an item for sale that they think is priced too high. What makes it even stupider is that a lot of the stuff people would comment on they wouldn't even be buying. They just want to make posts complaining about it. How exactly would allowing comments in prices make the forum a better place?


----------



## elburnando (11 mo ago)

The way I see it is: if your feel you can ask anything you want, above and beyond what it previously sold for then you have to be able to explain why. If you feel free to inflate prices, everyone is free to speculate.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

No comments on prices please... the fact that I paid $1000 for a guitar a year ago has little bearing on if it is now worth $700 or $1300. The next buyer determines that. 

But sometimes I do appreciate those that do comment on things that are maybe not disclosed, like non original pickups or hardware etc.., or the wrong case, or repairs or mods a previous owner had done that a member here knew about but the current owner perhaps didn't.... But those aren't about the $$. Gray area?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

If it's broke don't try to fix it.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

tomee2 said:


> No comments on prices please... the fact that I paid $1000 for a guitar a year ago has little bearing on if it is now worth $700 or $1300. The next buyer determines that.


I'm in the "the current rule is fine" camp but this brings up an interesting point.

I've seen a few people mention that on the forum, when someone sells a guitar they bought here on GC at a good price, they should pass along the good deal when they list it here. I've actually seen comments in a thread or two telling the seller "you bought this off XXX for $YYY...". I wonder if these same people chime in when someone is selling their guitar at a loss? I know that 2021 LP selling for $2500 was probably bought new a year ago for well over $3k.

There's a guitar in the classifieds that someone is selling and asking for "what they've got into it". I think the price is high and the guitar has been up for quite a while. I see what they usually sell for and there are others at the same price as the other one (or higher) that have also been listed for a while. I'm willing to pay "the going rate" but the seller isn't interested. I haven't even made the offer. I think this guy probably paid too much when HE bought it on GC but who am I to say. I just know that I won't pay it.




tomee2 said:


> But sometimes I do appreciate those that do comment on things that are maybe not disclosed, like non original pickups or hardware etc.., or the wrong case, or repairs or mods a previous owner had done that a member here knew about but the current owner perhaps didn't.... But those aren't about the $$. Gray area?


There was a guitar on here a year or two ago that I had kicked the tires on when it was listed on Kijiji. Through my due diligence, I discovered it left the factory as a single pickup model. Somewhere along the line, it had a neck pickup and a couple extra controls added to make it higher model. When I asked about it, the seller was aware. I didn't sell and the ad disappeared from Kijiji but a few months later, it showed up here (and on Kijiji again). The seller still didn't say a thing about the mods. I kept my mouth shut due to the rules but not sure how I felt about it. To be fair, the guitar was priced low anyway but still...


----------



## morepowder (Apr 30, 2020)

If I sell a guitar to someone, and next month they sell it for half, or twice, what they paid me? I don’t care.

They and I agreed on a price when I sold it to them. That’s the end of my involvement in it.

What they choose to do with it is none of my business. They owe me nothing.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

No.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

2manyGuitars said:


> There's a guitar in the classifieds that someone is selling and asking for "what they've got into it". I think the price is high and the guitar has been up for quite a while. I see what they usually sell for and there are others at the same price as the other one (or higher) that have also been listed for a while. I'm willing to pay "the going rate" but the seller isn't interested. I haven't even made the offer. I think this guy probably paid too much when HE bought it on GC but who am I to say. I just know that I won't pay it.


And I'm not talking about you, @JRtele 
That Tele is sweet.


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

2manyGuitars said:


> And I'm not talking about you, @JRtele
> That Tele is sweet.


I’m not concerned. When I don’t need a guitar anymore I try to research what going prices are and offer mine at the lowest end of comparable, regardless of what I put into it, that doesn’t matter IMO. I hope I’m never in a position where I have to sell gear in a hurry to make money.

I always roll my eyeswhen I see “selling for what I’ve got into it”. Totally irrelevant. I wouldn’t expect someone selling a 54 Strat or 61 SG to sell it for what they paid. Likewise I wouldn’t expect L&M to sell an ex-rental guitar for “what they’ve got into it”.

And for the record the Nash (which remains the only T63 for sale in Canada) is currently being serviced by @zztomato with his word that I won’t want to sell it anymore after he’s done his magic.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Ok, so what about the members here who only use this forum as a sales platform?
No other interactions apart for FS. What does that bring to the table?

I say bring back the paid membership for the FS section , oh and the 2 rounds of lost trade feedback.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

bzrkrage said:


> Ok, so what about the members here who only use this forum as a sales platform?
> No other interactions apart for FS. What does that bring to the table?...


I'd say it brings to the table another guitar to another excited player, that's a concrete contribution. If a seller doesn't want to blather on about guitars, add their technical knowledge or interact w/ other members, that doesn't mean they should have different comment rules in their FS threads.

But I do agree that entities generating their primary income selling guitars (easy to spot) might be designated as commercial sellers and pay a nominal fee if they sell here.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

FatStrat2 said:


> But I do agree that entities generating their primary income selling guitars (easy to spot) might be designated as commercial sellers and pay a nominal fee if they sell here.


I'd be hard pressed to spot anybody here selling enough guitars to make a living.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

BlueRocker said:


> I'd be hard pressed to spot anybody here selling enough guitars to make a living.


Well that's only because you buy more than you sell my good sir. 

^^ - that up there, that's just humor.


----------

